
Vaginas are hot property when it comes to tech - morehuman
http://www.thememo.com/2016/08/04/period-tracker-pregnancy-technology-vagina-technology-iot-devices-health/
======
sportanova
From the title i was expecting un-pc commentary on diversity programs

